# Dark drama leads Emmy nominations, Netflix enters race



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dark drama leads Emmy nominations, Netflix enters race

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Television thriller "American Horror Story: Asylum" and medieval fantasy "Game of Thrones" led nominees for primetime Emmy Awards on Thursday, while the Internet streaming service Netflix made history with nods for its first foray into original programming.

Netflix landed a total of 14 nominations between political drama "House of Cards," comedy "Arrested Development" and thriller "Hemlock Grove," a validation of its challenge to broadcast and cable networks. It is the first time programs not produced specifically for television have won Emmy nominations in the top categories, with "House of Cards" competing for best drama and leading stars Kevin Spacey and Robin Wright in best actor and actress groups.

Full Story Here


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

There is seldom a good reason to "quote" the previous post. Please look up 'redundant' and 'unnecessary' in the dictionary.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> There is seldom a good reason to "quote" the previous post. Please look up 'redundant' and 'unnecessary' in the dictionary.


You're right. I shouldn't have included the previous post.

Here's my original comment:

I thought _House of Cards_ was great. _Hemlock Grove_...not so good, but watchable. Surprised it got an Emmy nomination. I would urge anyone who liked the American version of _House of Cards_ to watch the British version.

Rich


----------

